# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Các loại máy CNC khác >  UltraCNC của tui

## ABCNC

Mấy hôm nay rảnh được chut chút, tính tranh thủ làm 1 em siêu trường siêu trọng, nhưng sợ cái nền nhà chịu ko nổi  :Cool:  nên đổi qua làm em siêu... mỏng, phục vụ sự nghiệp dựng mô hình. E nó mong manh lắm các bác chém nhẹ tay ạ :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Gamo, kimtan, mig21, Tuấn

----------


## Nam CNC

gắn thêm cái đầu dao lên cắt giấy hả ? nếu vậy thì chế thêm cái bàn hút nữa thì mới ngon được.

----------

ABCNC

----------


## ABCNC

Trước cũng có ngâm cứu vụ bàn hút chân ko, thấy cũng phức tạp. Máy laser thì có cái quạt thổi khí ra tạo lực hút, thấy ồn mà ko hiệu quả lắm, giờ hay sài keo xịt loại dính tạm, thấy ổn hơn

----------


## mig21

chờ bác show cái đầu cắt giấy

----------


## ABCNC

> chờ bác show cái đầu cắt giấy


Giấy thì laser cắt là ngọt nhất. Máy này e ko cắt giấy bác ơi, mô hình giờ ít ai chơi giấy lắm ạ. Sẵn tiện, các bác xem pín nào vừa với e nó?, sợ to quá e nó chịu ko nổi rung lật bật thì chít.

----------


## Gamo

Ui, kinh nghiệm của em thì bác dẹp cái router tay đi, nó rung lắm. Còn mấy sờ pín bự bự thì dàn này chịu nổi ko?

----------

ABCNC

----------


## ahdvip

em thấy con 300W DC kia là hợp nhất, nó nhẹ + êm mỗi tội hơi yếu, mấy con kia thì nặng còn con xanh xanh thì nó ồn. Mà anh cắt gì đó

----------

ABCNC

----------


## mig21

e nghĩ bác chủ tính cát form, loại này thấy mấy tên bạn hay làm

----------


## ABCNC

E khoe đồ cho vui thôi ợ  :Stick Out Tongue:  máy này để dán keo cho mô hình thôi, với sau này có mua đc keo bạc dẫn điện gì gì của bác Gamo nói thì e chế mấy cái phụ kiện chiếu sáng mô hình ý mà, nó dùng cái pín này ạ:

----------


## anhxco

Tấm nền ni mà thêm mấy con led chiếu vô thì chắc đoạt ngôi đầu về độ long lanh của mây con cnc trong dd, nhưng mà thấy độ cứng hơi có vấn đề à, dễ bị vặn lắm, bác kiếm cách tăng cứng cho nó thì ngon hơn.

----------

ABCNC

----------


## ahdvip

> e nghĩ bác chủ tính cát form, loại này thấy mấy tên bạn hay làm


Nếu vậy thì em nghĩ con 300W DC cung ok rồi, con này nó kị đồ cứng lắm, em thử nó rồi chơi zô đồ cứng như nhựa, mica trở lên chạy nhanh nhanh là thấy cái đầu nó tưng tưng liền, còn nhôm thì cho nó chạy là muốn đổi con khác liền luôn  :Wink: . 
Hôm bữa làm con máy phay IC cũng xài con này, tiết kiệm làm cho khách cái khuôn bằng mica cho máy nó tự phay luôn (phay mica mà em chạy còn chậm hơn phay nhôm bình thường), phay xong nó vênh mất tiêu, thế là chạy đi mua nhôm về bỏ zô máy lớn xử .

----------

ABCNC

----------


## ahdvip

> E khoe đồ cho vui thôi ợ  máy này để dán keo cho mô hình thôi, với sau này có mua đc keo bạc dẫn điện gì gì của bác Gamo nói thì e chế mấy cái phụ kiện chiếu sáng mô hình ý mà, nó dùng cái pín này ạ:


Viết bài nhiệt tình luôn, hên quá còn kéo lên đọc được cái bài này không là còn viết tiếp @@.

----------

ABCNC

----------


## ABCNC

Hi, Ahdvip lúc nào cũng nhiệt tình, còn phần điện hơi nhức đầu vụ đấu nối với máy xịt keo đây nè

----------


## ABCNC

Cuối tuần tranh thủ làm cho xong, cũng cơ bản rồi:

----------

anhxco

----------


## ABCNC

Phần driver, mạch đk có xuất xứ từ con máy cat decal, có 1 mạch đk nam châm điện cho đầu cắt, định lấy ra gắn relay để bật/tắt máy dán keo, mà đo điện áp chỗ đó khi chưa cắt là -4v, khi cắt là +9v, chỗ bán ko có loại relay 9v, chỉ có loại 12v, có relay nào chỉnh đc v ko các bác ơi?

----------


## ABCNC

Up tí lip cho vui

----------

anhcos

----------


## Nam CNC

ủa sao bấm đủ thứ nút mà chỉ lắc qua lắc lại vậy bác chủ ??? có nút nào chạy lên xuống không ??? hehehe, thấy dàn cơ như thế mà chuyện động mượt ghê ta.

----------

ABCNC

----------


## anhxco

bác đúng có hoa tay!

----------

ABCNC

----------


## ABCNC

> ủa sao bấm đủ thứ nút mà chỉ lắc qua lắc lại vậy bác chủ ??? có nút nào chạy lên xuống không ??? hehehe, thấy dàn cơ như thế mà chuyện động mượt ghê ta.


Mấy cái nút ấy chỉ có vài chức năng: reset; pause; tăng giảm tốc của step,.. clip trên chỉ thử phần tăng giảm tốc thôi ợ. 
Máy này giá trị nhứt là trục Z chỉnh cơm đấy bác ợ  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

